# I feel completely backwards on a Snowboard...



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How long have you been snowboarding where do you ride and what are you riding?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a friend that surfed regular and skated goofy. If it really feels that backwards switch it up. 

Help us out by posting a picture of your snowboard and the binding angles you used.


----------



## Krisperr (Jan 27, 2013)

I've snowboarded since I was about 16, so 6 years now, but I never really got out more than 3 times a year until last year when I got my own car and a season pass. I went 20+ times and constantly hit our downhill mtb trails during weekdays. Riding is no issue for me, I can carve fairly well Reg and Switch and ride most trails both ways. But I am 100x more comfortable riding Reg. 

But when it comes down to tricks I can't really do anything normal. I actually just learned tonight on a small pipe that I can hold a nollie front board easily, but every time I do a regular front board I slip out immediately and fall on my face haha. It seems like any trick I do regularly I put way too much weight behind me, but nollie I'll even out my weight much better. I'm working on it but I just find it really strange.

Another issue I'm having now is while doing flat 360's, I'm used to putting more weight towards the front of me to get that extra pivot at the end on a skateboard, but obviously on snowboard you just cut in and fall. So I guess my overall problem is just my weight balance is really messed up and I'll just have to work on it for a while. Does anyone have any tricks to do so? Like I said when I'm just riding I feel perfect and have no issues doing harder trails/sections in both stances. It's just when it comes to rails/jumps I'm not distributing my weight properly and I can't figure out why.

This is my set up, I'm fairly duckfooted off my board so I'm riding I +18 -6 (or 9 maybe).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Yea it's a bit different snowboarding and skating. Snowboarding you use edges and skate boarding, you use the trucks.
Front to back balance is a lot more sensitive when snowboarding.
Ollie is a bit different too because you sort of kick up the skateboard on the tail but snowboard you are actually bending the tail of the board to get the pop.
Hey I've seen people pushing snowboards mongo and it's whack not only on skateboard.


----------

